# Maybe it's time to give up pets?



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 14, 2017)

I had three cats. And one by one they passed.  The last one was Fuzzybuddy, my namesake. He went in May, 2017. This the first time I could bring myself to write anything in the "PETS" forum. My first reaction was to replace him. I had pets all my life. But, frankly, it was nice not having to lug pounds of cat litter to be picked up. But I was lonely. And I began to recognize I'm getting older (71). My TV is on the loudest it can go. I may not be able to drag lots of litter to the curb on cold, snowy mornings. And while I'd love a pet, would a pet live comfortably with me? I decided it was best for the pet not to live with me.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm sorry about the loss of Fuzzybuddy and your other 2 cats, it's so hard I know. I've had several cats over the years, my one 15 year old passed this year too, in February. I still have another 15 year old cat and my 13 1/2 year old Beagle.

You know what is best on your decision to get another pet, but what if you "fostered" a pet, or if you do get another pet you could buy the smaller bags of litter and maybe change it more often so it's not too heavy. 

There is nothing like the _unconditional_ love of a pet, I really understand your dilemma.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 14, 2017)

Fuzzy, here's my 2 cents.  

If you ever get so you can't empty a litter pan, there will be other more important things you can't do also, and I bet you'll have someone to come in and help you at that point.  Whoever it is, they can do the litter pan.  So I wouldn't worry about that day until it comes.  I'd go ahead and get another cat if I wanted one.  They are so easy to take care of.  Just pick out one that doesn't have "issues."  Good luck to you!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 14, 2017)

I have thought about this many times. I miss having a pet so much. First about the litter. Years ago one of my cats got a foot infection. The Vet said not to use litter so we shredded newspaper,put a whole piece underneath, when the cat did her thing we just gathered up the corners and disposed of it. After that we did it with all our cats. Being home all the time makes it easy to keep up with it.. But, I decided against another pet for several reasons, if something should happen to us I'm sure my kids would not take the pet. Vet bills are insane and I wouldn't want the pet to go without proper medical treatment. When I injured my knee I was home alone. I had to call 911. I was on the floor and had to slide to the phone then try and lure the dog into a room and close the door. I heard they will actually kill the animal in order to get to the injured person. Not sure if that is true. After the injury, trying to get to the door to let the dog out was almost impossible and we had a fenced in yard. I don't know what I would have done if he needed to be walked. My last reason is that if I did out last the pet I'm not sure I could emotionally handle the death. I get so attached. Sorry for the being so negative but just my thoughts of why I didn't get another pet.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 14, 2017)

fuzzybuddy, when I broke my shoulder a few years ago, I bought a self-cleaning litter box. Most of them don't work very well and can be more problems than cleaning the litter box but this one is great. It's pricey, but I've had it for years and have been very satisfied. One of the nice things is no litter to dispose of and after the unit cleans itself, the liquid residue empties into the toilet or the washing machine drain.

http://www.catgenie.com/


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2017)

Well,  It's sure something to think about.  We love our little doggie.

I doubt if I'd  get  another pet, for all the reasons  mentioned  (above)


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 14, 2017)

I can relate. Like you, I am 71.  My Shih Tzu, Annie, crossed rainbow bridge about a year ago.  She was 15+.  Hoot the Poodle is now >14.   I had hoped to be done with pets once Hoot was gone.  But now I have a new lady friend (my age) who has a 4 year old Shih Tzu, and so I am now a step-parent to him.  "Love me, love my dog."

It sounds to me like you've made the right decision for you.  

Peace and love
Hoot


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 14, 2017)

Fuzzy, I'm sorry to hear about your pal Fuzzybuddy

I like pets and I live in a pet friendly building.  At this point in my life the only way I would consider getting a pet would be to adopt an elderly pet whose owner has died or entered a skilled care facility.  I figure in that case we could face an uncertain future together.  I would not take on a young puppy or kitten that would most likely outlive me.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 15, 2017)

I am 71,  and disabled. Neither of those things stops me from having pets, but they don't help either. I'm thinking more of the quality of life for the pet. My TV is set on the loudest it will go. I could get ear phones, but I wouldn't hear it meow. Like you know when to stop driving, there's a time to stop having pets
.
Thank you for your kindness.
Rick, alias Fuzzybuddy


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes, there is a time when you know that the pet you have will be your last!
My Callie is so attached to me that if I leave her with anyone else she wont
eat and cries all the time. I would like to be freer to travel, at least, to visit
with family out of town, but the only thing that  I can do is board her with
the vet knowing that although she is safe she will be very  unhappy.
es, the litter box is becoming a problem for me, thankfully my son buys her
food and litter, but all things considered, at 87 she will definitely be my last pet.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)

*I wish I could have a cat, but I am allergic, and my husband said I will bring in a cat over his dead body.  I laughed and told him I probably will.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I had three cats. And one by one they passed.  The last one was Fuzzybuddy, my namesake. He went in May, 2017. This the first time I could bring myself to write anything in the "PETS" forum.



I'm so sorry to hear you lost your Fuzzybuddy, my condolences.....hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Fuzzy, here's my 2 cents.
> 
> If you ever get so you can't empty a litter pan, there will be other more important things you can't do also, and I bet you'll have someone to come in and help you at that point.  Whoever it is, they can do the litter pan.  So I wouldn't worry about that day until it comes.  I'd go ahead and get another cat if I wanted one.  They are so easy to take care of.  Just pick out one that doesn't have "issues."  Good luck to you!



That's true Nancy, if it were me, I would want a cat in my last years for companionship, I don't think I would ever want to be without a pet if at all possible to have one.  They also have light weight litter available these days that can be delivered to your home.  https://www.chewy.com/arm-hammer-litter-clump-seal/dp/131286

But, it's a very personal decision for sure, Rick has to feel he really wants another cat and is willing and able to care for it.  I feel for him, but would probably want a cat over another pet like a hamster, bird or guinea pig, but that's just me....maybe those other pets are an option?


----------

